# Emx-525



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anyone ridden one? If so, what were your impressions?


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

I have the same question? Anyone with opinion or info?
Thanks.


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

I rode a Gran Fondo through the N. GA mountains last year with a guy riding one on Campag SR and Bora Ultras...I didn't test ride it, but the owner is a former pro, and he was drilling it. I think it's safe to say it's a badass race bike


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input.


----------

